# TT and swelling-how long does it last?



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Had TT last Monday-have ugly swelling an inch above incision for length of incision-is this normal? How long does it last??


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I do too. My Dr said it was soft tissue swelling and that fluid has collected where my thyroid use to be. I was given strict no exercise instructions for the next 2 weeks. She said every time I exercise, even walk it will aggravate it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had what my surgeon called a "healing ridge" right above my incision. It was thick and semi-hard, about a centimeter wide from top to bottom. It was immediately above my incision, not an inch above like what you're describing, so I don't know whether we're talking about the same thing. It dissipated over several months. My scar is now nearly invisible. Well, it's a lot less visible, anyway!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have any swelling, but I know my surgeon said it was farily common. He also said that the neck just doesn't drain as quickly as other areas of the body. Keep icing the area and if it gets worse, definitely call your doctor.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Did any of you guys have a drain in after surgery? My doc said I'd have one from surgery date on a Thursday, til follow up appt the following Monday.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I did not have a drain. The drain will prevent what I have. She did do a needle aspiration at my post op appointment to remove the fluid. It didn't hurt.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have one either. I think Octavia has said she did, however.


----------



## curt8251 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had 2 drains. I had my TT on a Friday and they took them out on Monday.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to know. I'm not excited about having a drain, but if it relieves swelling or infection in the long run, I guess that's fine.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Okay, this is probably a really dumb question, but what do y'all mean when you say you had a drain in after surgery?


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I've seen pictures of people after TT that had a drain/tube coming out of a small hole away from the actual TT incision. Just wondered how common this was to reduce swelling or infection since we were talking about incisions and healing afterwards.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Okay, this is probably a really dumb question, but what do y'all mean when you say you had a drain in after surgery?


Some people have a small tube that comes out of the incision and "bulb" that collects drainage from the surgery site. The neck area doesn't drain as well as other areas of the body and since it is a vascular area, drains are often used as a precaution. I read a study before I had surgery that more or less said drains/ no drains had no real effect on recovery. My computer has since crashed and I lost my bookmarks, but if I can find it, I'll post it.


----------

